# 79 Benzing pro ring chips 4 sale



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Theses are the new style chips, Benzing Pro ring chip.
I have 79 chips total, just ordered them in December but sold the clock system.
$90.00 shipped


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you accept payment via PayPal?


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Yes I guess, I hate that they charge you to receive money. $95 bucks shipped through pay-pal


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Sold! Thanks!


----------

